# One Thing missing



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I assume that most of us have multiple first aid kits, medical kits, blow out kits, etc. I know I do, one for every vehicle, one in each BOB, one in every GHB, one on every vest and chest harness. But I know I also have that one med kit that is stuffed to overflowing, and short of an automatic defibrilator, I feel is complete. And I'm pretty sure that I've forgotten something that I might really need, but have overlooked or don't know about.

So here's the thing...

What's the one (1) thing that you have in your SHTF medical kit, bag, duffle, that you think most people overlook?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Thermometer


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol...

oral, rectal, or digital?

be careful how you answer!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Activated Charcoal.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Activated Charcoal.


Good answer, Slippy! Knew you'd come through in a pinch. Now how do I fit it into my bag? lol


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

alcohol (liquid)
2 good sets of tweezers (I MEAN GOOD NOT THE CHEAP SHIT THAT COMES IN PRE MADE KITS)

other basics, like field dressings are overlooked, 
and eye wash not checked (this item if out of date throw it out, turns into mild HCl (hydrochloric acid) when out of date, imagine washing your eyes out with that!!) 

if you can get medical oxygen you're laughing, that shit is magic


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Knowledge.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Damn that tastes like crap


Just Sayin' said:


> Lol...
> 
> oral, rectal, or digital?
> 
> be careful how you answer!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Instructions, but they will probably be in a language that I cant read so hopefully there are some really good illustrations


----------



## Mottmcfly (Jan 21, 2014)

EpiPen


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

safety pins


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> I assume that most of us have multiple first aid kits, medical kits, blow out kits, etc. I know I do, one for every vehicle, one in each BOB, one in every GHB, one on every vest and chest harness. But I know I also have that one med kit that is stuffed to overflowing, and short of an automatic defibrilator, I feel is complete. And I'm pretty sure that I've forgotten something that I might really need, but have overlooked or don't know about.
> 
> So here's the thing...
> 
> What's the one (1) thing that you have in your SHTF medical kit, bag, duffle, that you think most people overlook?


Bag Balm


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Superglue


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Unless you have a RN as a wife....

OMG I do

Here is your next best friend

Where There Is No Doctor: David Werner, Jane Maxwell, Carol Thuman, Carol Thuman, Jane Maxwell: 9780942364156: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

A good pair of EMT shears. I was riding with a group of bikers a few years ago and one went down. Almost everyone had first aid kits on their bikes, but they were all the bandaid and sunburn lotion types. I was the only one with a shears to remove the pants leg to get at the deep gash in the guys leg.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Good answer, Slippy! Knew you'd come through in a pinch. Now how do I fit it into my bag? lol


Pretty small pills, here is a link to some brands on Amazon. transfer some of the pills from the bulky bottle and place in a ziploc bag.
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=1044361866&ref=pd_sl_5ijlse5x1k_b


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

An Ace type Bandage is often overlooked. I bought several rolls of Horse Tape from a veterinary supply company. They come with one side that sticks to the other. A couple of the 4" wide rolls I cut in half to make smaller 2" rolls to keep in my hunting packs which have very minimal first aid kits.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Unless you have a RN as a wife....
> 
> OMG I do
> 
> ...


This a a great read and resource. I found this as a .PDF file and one for dentistry too. I will try to find the links. If you're in a hurry PM me.


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

Condoms, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## 15yrs off grid (Jan 25, 2014)

Common items I see missed:

Duct tape, Sunglasses, Vicodin, Amoxicillin, tooth brush, dental tooth extraction pliers, Vaseline, baking powder, glucose shot, Sutures and Needles, Betadine,


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Lol...
> 
> oral, rectal, or digital?
> 
> be careful how you answer!


Remember to read the box as to whether it is oral or rectal . Some boxes state "each thermometer, individually tested." Wouldn't want to confuse them, now would we???


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

15yrs off grid said:


> Common items I see missed:
> 
> Duct tape, Sunglasses, Vicodin, Amoxicillin, tooth brush, dental tooth extraction pliers, Vaseline, baking powder, glucose shot, Sutures and Needles, Betadine,


Vicodin!? that's my kind of bug out


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

one item I see missing that I feel is one of the most important is a way to rehydrate someone. Not just water. Lack of water can take someone down fast. Could be caused because there isn't any clean water available or maybe due to working in the heat, or probably to most common and fastest is illness. Drink some dirty water and get giardia. Food poisoning, or a stomach bug that causes diarrhea and/or vomiting. These could all take you down in a matter of hours. 
These fluids need to be replaced fast and plain water wont do it. you need to replace with something like a sports drink to replace the electrolytes that are lost. I personally keep the packets of Emergen-C in my kits. mixed with water it is as good or better that the name brand sports drinks and doesn't add a bunch of weight or take up any room. bouillon cubes or packets in water is also a good idea. can be used as a warm drink when cold too. 
I also have the added advantage of my knowledge of IV fluids and have several IV set ups and fluids. Most of these can be ordered online or found in the feed store. They expire and need to be switched out often. 
I also keep several medications for the stomach ailments. Cheap and easy to pack along. Imodium, and pepto in pill form. Benadryl can sometimes stop nausea, if not I also have Phenergan in pill and suppository form that will do the trick. 

Also a lot of people with diabetes out there. Those packets of sugar are handy to have when a person is having a sugar crash. if someone is past the stage of being safe to swallow with out choking, the sugar can be placed under the tongue and will melt and be absorbed.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

All these are good suggestion, but how many or you have the knowledge to really know how to utilize these items. I'm sure it's just a matter of semantics but are we confusing first aid kit with a medical kit?


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

As many people as I see with dehydration symptoms I would say that this should be a parts of all first aid kits. not maybe the IV supplies like I have since most would not know how to use them, but any one can give some one with heat stroke a drink, or give a someone with hypoglycemia a boost in sugar. not rocket science, just common sense first aid.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

That's my question...first aid kit, or medical bag?

Tactical med kit should be basic and light. Also more for trauma type injuries...gun shots, stab wounds, bleeding, etc. Consider, torniquets, quick clot gauze, compression bandages, shears, soochers, compression wrap (vet wrap), nasopharyngeal tube and a splint.

For a med bag at your hole-up facility. Everything you can get your hands on. Lactated ringers, IV catheters, scalpels, medications, pain meds, colloidal silver, soohcers, splints, snake bite kits, e-pouches, hell...anything and everything medical. 

IMO first aid is something to be taken very seriously into consideration on what you pack and why. Consider what you're going to be doing and what type of injuries you're likely to sustain. Honeslty think about that before going on your run. Once you make that determination, pack your kit accordingly. This will also ensure that if someone goes down and cannot be recovered, you aren't wasting valuable resources. Also, we have a saying in my old unit. Ounces = pounds, pounds = pain. What that means, is that the more crap you pack, the more energy you expend transporting it and the slower you move. Stay light, stay fast...survive.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

paraquack said:


> All these are good suggestion, but how many or you have the knowledge to really know how to utilize these items. I'm sure it's just a matter of semantics but are we confusing first aid kit with a medical kit?


I think, but I might be wrong, that med kit was included in my OP. If it wasn't it should have been. My apologies.

Thank you tired nurse for your contribution, as a matter of fact, the first aid kit in our aircrew survival vests contained a controlled anti-diarrheal for the exact reasons you stated. If you don't mind, could you post some of the links to the IV fluids online and what one(s) are preferable? And is the Emergen-C you talked about the cold remedy?

Thanks to all of you for your contributions, a good deal of the things are already in my "master" med kit, but quite a few are not. I will be updating mine very soon.

P.S. MR...any good sheep or goat rancher would be proud of you for reminding us of bag balm! It really is great stuff! LOL

Just Sayin...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It may be a bit pricey but I like this store. Here is some bag balm JIC.
Bag Balm | Dry Hands


----------



## preppersintent (Jan 26, 2014)

One thing I allways see overlooked are a good pair of light airable walking shoes. anytime you can operate without "boots" is good for your feet...foot health in general is often overlooked, and very important...jmho...added bonus is your boots will last allot longer!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> I think, but I might be wrong, that med kit was included in my OP. If it wasn't it should have been. My apologies.
> 
> Thank you tired nurse for your contribution, as a matter of fact, the first aid kit in our aircrew survival vests contained a controlled anti-diarrheal for the exact reasons you stated. If you don't mind, could you post some of the links to the IV fluids online and what one(s) are preferable? And is the Emergen-C you talked about the cold remedy?
> 
> Just Sayin...


To get IV supplies you can go to a medical supply online store like this one. Atlantic Med Supply Your Source for all your Medical Supply needs I have ordered a few things from them, however I find the prices at y local feed store or online farm supply store to have better prices most of the time. Although the set up for livestock is a bit different is can be easily be converted to be used for humans also. I prefer the traditional IV bags personally but the others will work if you have nothing else. 
IV tubing is pretty much self explanatory. The easiest needles to uses are the butterfly needles, and I would get a variety of gauges. most of what I use are the 22 and 24 gauge. For babies or small children you would need a smaller needle. 
Any one interested in having this set up should really do a lot of research on what to do. To much fluid to fast and you can cause more harm than good. Starting an IV isn't for everyone either. Iv fluids can be infused into the subcutaneous tissue also as an option to actually going into the vein. the loose skin of the back is probably the easier to do this with. the fluid is absorbed from the skin into capillaries and then distributed into the body. 
Finding a nurse, EMT or Dr who is also a prepper near you that is willing to show and teach you what to do would be my recommendation

as for the Emergen-C .......I would guess it could be used for colds. It is a vitamin supplement. I get it at Costco and drink a packet daily since I cant take the traditional vitamins. (They don't really do much for you anyway since the glue that holds them together doesn't dissolve and the vitamins usually come out the other end just like they went in)
The packets contain a dry powder that you mix in a glass of water.

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/images/catalog/skus/l_al-1149.png

I don't know if this will show up as a pic or a link but either should show you what I mean


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I appreciate that link tirednurse. Will they sell to the general public?


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> I appreciate that link tirednurse. Will they sell to the general public?


yes they will. I have never had to tell them anything but payment information


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> Finding a nurse, EMT or Dr who is also a prepper near you that is willing to show and teach you what to do would be my recommendation


You are right about that. I've been doing all the vet work on our meat goats for years, but somehow that doesn't translate to being able to do the same to my wife in her eyes... I just don't get it, they don't holler that bad.

But fortunately her aunt is a nurse, so I can go to her when I need hands on info.

Thanks for all your input tirednurse, it's a great help to all of us!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

ammonia sniffer.

I'm also wondering if my listerine breath strips can be used as an antiseptic and topical to help prepare and reduce blood flow on a wound.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smelling_salts

I don't carry coffee in my medkit but it is usually part of my supplies. It does have a useful medicinal property. same with ephedrine part of my exercise kit but it is also a useful breath medicine, and psuedo amphetimine.

Actually the medkit I carry now is really small (emergency space blanket, some gauze, a large adhesive bandage, some painkillers, ammonia sniffer, and that is pretty much it. mostly intended as a truama, puncture pack, I figure anything else probably doesn't need first aid treatment fits inside part of my fanny pack really easy still room for a holster, a pillowcase and other stuff. I also carry a multitool pliers with knife on it so I can cut up the bandage or space blanket as needed. It is what i put together as a result of watching and reading, and trying various first aid stuff. I value the ability to increase alertness. As consciousness is vitals. I want to add some aspirin, as I ate mine about a month ago as it got wet and I had a hangover. Apirin is another vital.

My mobile bugout is now a fannypack and a modular camelback with either a sustenance pack or acu medical pouch attached to it.. and that is it now. I have the ruck for long distance vehicular travel, or long term pugout.. example 2 weeks to a month.. but hell walking with a ruck 100km that is 60 miles is painful and I'd much rather just forage, and carry a high density food and water supply on the modular camelbak .. as part of my emergency kit it includes a wate filter, and a syringine which with a injection needle it can be used medically also. The camelbak can be used as a drip bag if required.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

One thing that I consistently see missing from med kit lists is epinephrine for anaphylactic reactions, either in the bottle or epi-pens. You can get it in the bottle form at most farm supply stores, which is not labeled for human use, but I have been told by several in the medical community that it is safe to use in an emergency. I would recommend that you consult your doctor or nurse before using it. Epi-pens require a prescription.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

ammonia sniffer.

I'm also wondering if my listerine breath strips can be used as an antiseptic and topical to help prepare and reduce blood flow on a wound.

Smelling salts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I don't carry coffee in my medkit but it is usually part of my supplies. It does have a useful medicinal property. same with ephedrine part of my exercise kit but it is also a useful breath medicine, and psuedo amphetimine.

Actually the medkit I carry now is really small (emergency space blanket, some gauze, a large adhesive bandage, some painkillers, ammonia sniffer, and that is pretty much it. mostly intended as a truama, puncture pack, I figure anything else probably doesn't need first aid treatment fits inside part of my fanny pack really easy still room for a holster, a pillowcase and other stuff. I also carry a multitool pliers with knife on it so I can cut up the bandage or space blanket as needed. It is what i put together as a result of watching and reading, and trying various first aid stuff. I value the ability to increase alertness. As consciousness is vitals. I want to add some aspirin, as I ate mine about a month ago as it got wet and I had a hangover. Apirin is another vital.

My mobile bugout is now a fannypack and a modular camelback with either a sustenance pack or acu medical pouch attached to it.. and that is it now. I have the ruck for long distance vehicular travel, or long term pugout.. example 2 weeks to a month.. but hell walking with a ruck 100km that is 60 miles is painful and I'd much rather just forage, and carry a high density food and water supply on the modular camelbak .. as part of my emergency kit it includes a wate filter, and a syringine which with a injection needle it can be used medically also. The camelbak can be used as a drip bag if required.

picture 6 and 7










































RIGHT ABOUT HERE... is my emergency medical kit.

































































































































http://williamashley.info/WIN_20140201_140349.JPG
http://williamashley.info/WIN_20140201_140411.JPG
http://williamashley.info/WIN_20140201_140424.JPG
http://williamashley.info/WIN_20140201_140500.JPG
http://williamashley.info/WIN_20140201_140559.JPG
http://williamashley.info/WIN_20140201_140606.JPG
http://williamashley.info/WIN_20140201_140612.JPG
http://williamashley.info/WIN_20140201_140640.JPG
http://williamashley.info/WIN_20140201_140652.JPG
http://williamashley.info/WIN_20140201_142930.JPG
http://williamashley.info/WIN_20140201_143109.JPG
http://williamashley.info/WIN_20140201_143127.JPG
http://williamashley.info/WIN_20140201_143136.JPG

I'm thinking my arrangement may be more of a GHB, however I think it is more than enough for a 72 hour pack. 
other things lighter etc.. all have potential medical purposes... things like gas mask I tend to have only in areas I consider a chemical danger for, it is in my stationary places but it is not something I would normally carry, note it can also be used for medical purposes and repurposed, ear plugs and eye gear also important. and protective gloves. protective gear may not be seen as important to many preppers, but I have ballistic goggles, and in leui of that safety goggle ideally you will want something with uv protection. You say thats not medical.. it is medical. we are constantly medically treating ourselves to maintain ideal health.. a bug out bag is a medical bag.. it may not be a medical emergency only bag. Some kit will help you do things, other things in a kit will help you do.

You can put a lot in a vehicle but quite honestly I'm thinking most people don't want to carry a backpack around if a fanny pack will do them.


----------

